# Five months and no ads



## Harkins (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get ahold of Russ Morrisey? I paid on Dec 30 to run ads and still haven't gotten it set up. He didn't reply to my last email, so I'm wondering if there's a better way to get access to run ads.


----------



## Morrus (May 20, 2008)

Well, this is a good way!

What address did your email come from?  I'm not aware of any outstanding ad emails, but if it has somehow gotten lost deep in my inbox, I apologise.


----------



## Harkins (May 20, 2008)

Hey, great. I sent mail from harkins [at] barkingstapler.com, you last asked for my ENWorld username so you could set it up.


----------



## Harkins (May 23, 2008)

Do you need anything else? I haven't gotten any kind of setup email.


----------



## Morrus (May 23, 2008)

Harkins said:
			
		

> Do you need anything else? I haven't gotten any kind of setup email.




How many impressions was it for?  I'll throw you some extra to make up for the delay.


----------



## Harkins (May 23, 2008)

200k, I bought during your year-end special.


----------



## Morrus (May 24, 2008)

Does that figure include the offer or not?


----------



## Harkins (May 27, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Harkins (Jun 4, 2008)

Need any other info?


----------



## Harkins (Jun 11, 2008)

hello?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2008)

I sent 'em ages ago - the day you posted your "Yep" post.  Have you checked your junk mail folder?


----------



## Harkins (Jun 11, 2008)

Just emptied it out over the weekend, unfortunately. I've whitelisted your gmail addrses and enworld.org, could you let me know the subject line and resend?

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just sent it again - the subject line says "[ENGS] Complimentary Product from the EN World GameStore".

You need to click n the link in the email, and then "manage Advertising" on the left of that page.

Please let me know you got it; I sent you 500K impressions.


----------



## Harkins (Jun 15, 2008)

Great, I got it and I'm uploading banners now. Thanks for all your help, and for the extra impressions.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 18, 2008)

Hrm. I'm not seening it pop up.


----------



## Harkins (Jun 18, 2008)

I wrote up an answer in the discussion on NG.


----------

